

Ask HN: Does the HN article ranking formula need to be adjusted? - fiaz

I've noticed that the top spot for articles in the last has turned over three times within the last three hours.  While I enjoy the mix of articles here on HN, I kind of feel that the fast rate of change for the top most articles is a bit frenetic.<p>Given that HN is becoming mainstream with all of the excellent exposure PG has had being on the cover of Inc., I'm wondering if the ranking formula needs to be adjusted or not.
======
cjg
I would really like to be able to see all the articles that were submitted
since I last visited ordered by their votes. That way when I don't visit HN
over a holiday or a busy weekend then I know that I won't miss anything
important.

~~~
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

~~~
tdoggette
Is there a list somewhere of all the "special" pages on HN?

~~~
pg
Scroll down to the bottom of the frontpage (or any long page) and click on
Lists.

~~~
tdoggette
Thanks.

------
kirubakaran
When I browse the comments of people I follow, sometimes I find totally great
discussions that I missed as I was doing something else and didn't check HN
for 12 hours. So I wish I could browse front pages by date. Everything that
hit the front page and with over 5 points should be listed for each day. I
used to run a crude cron job that did this. I let it die. May be I should set
it up again.

------
jacquesm
I think it's fine, as far as I'm concerned the decay could be a lot quicker
than it is right now. This is one of those aspects of a website that is hard
to do right to please everybody.

And to make it configurable on a per user basis would probably be quite
expensive in terms of server usage.

~~~
ScottWhigham
To a certain degree it already is configurable on a per-user basis, right?
Your upvotes are "saved" for you. The only other user-configurable option
would be to "hide" items that you have voted on or manually hidden (a la
reddit). Does that require more server power? Sure but not 2x, right?

------
jacquesm
Serious abuse of the moderation system in this thread, this is not a poll, it
is a discussion, if you don't agree with somebody say why, don't mod down.

------
pj
I'd like to see some filtering so that I can clear out posts I've seen, or not
show anything from particular domains.

------
TrevorJ
I think the turnover rate is fine.

